# USB connection



## eherbst (Mar 10, 2018)

Only had my bolt for 3 weeks. About every other day my screen goes blank. I unplug my connection and plug it back in and the problem goes away. Is there a way to check to see if it’s my cable or the HDMI port?


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## UCLABB (May 29, 2012)

The only usb connection on a Bolt is for the tuning adapter. Is that what you are talking about or did you misname the connection? Try the other usb port if indeed that is what your talking about.


----------



## eherbst (Mar 10, 2018)

UCLABB said:


> The only usb connection on a Bolt is for the tuning adapter. Is that what you are talking about or did you misname the connection? Try the other usb port if indeed that is what your talking about.


I'm sorry. HDMI.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## kpeters59 (Jun 19, 2007)

Is it directly connected to the TV, or through a receiver?
What Resolution settings are you using?
What model of TV?
Other details?

-KP


----------



## V7Goose (May 28, 2005)

HDMI is a HUGE crock of ****e that is designed for nothing other than to make it impossible for many of us to even use modern video equipment. Although it USUALLY works OK, there are a bazilion little things in the internal handshake that can cause problems between devices. The Bolt is not defective in this way, but reports of problems with certain TVs are not rare either. The bottom line is that the sweet people in the industry WANT your TV to go blank any time they think you might just possibly have found a way to steal their precious pictures. You are guilty just because you are alive. And they absolutely do not care how many problems it causes you.

The first thing to do is change the HDMI cable. If you are not using the HDMI cable that came with the Bolt, you absolutely SHOULD find it and use it. Step 2 is to try different HDMI inputs on the TV - many TVs do not have all the same capabilities on all inputs (Samsung in particular is infamous for this, and they also do NOT document that anywhere that a mere mortal user can find!).

If these two simple steps do not get you up and running, check the System Information screen in the Bolt to see what version of HDMI is is using (that will show what the TV is reporting to it), then report that information back here along with the make and model of the TV.


----------



## eherbst (Mar 10, 2018)

kpeters59 said:


> Is it directly connected to the TV, or through a receiver?
> What Resolution settings are you using?
> What model of TV?
> Other details?
> ...


Tv= LG Oled55C6P
Direct Connection. 
Video resolutions set to AUTO on Tivo. 
HDMI Cable 15 ft long buried in wall,

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## V7Goose (May 28, 2005)

eherbst said:


> HDMI Cable 15 ft long buried in wall,


I'm betting that is your problem.


----------



## eherbst (Mar 10, 2018)

V7Goose said:


> I'm betting that is your problem.


I believe you are correct. You try to set up a system that doesn't look like the inside of a radio shack and this is the price I pay.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## dianebrat (Jul 6, 2002)

eherbst said:


> I believe you are correct. You try to set up a system that doesn't look like the inside of a radio shack and this is the price I pay.


Conduit my friend, conduit.


----------



## eherbst (Mar 10, 2018)

dianebrat said:


> Conduit my friend, conduit.


I have it in conduit. That still wouldn't change the length of run.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## V7Goose (May 28, 2005)

You might be able to solve your immediate problem by just changing the video output in the TiVo. Instead of using Auto, set it to just a fixed output level like 1080p (and even test 1080i or 720 if the problems are still there with 1080p).

I know that it hurts (mentally) to not use the highest resolution that your TV supposedly can support, but hey, there ain't no 4K content anyway, so it won't actually look a bit different.

But don't forget to also try each available HDMI port on that TV like I said in my first reply, And just turning off HDR in the TV might also solve your problem.


----------



## eherbst (Mar 10, 2018)

V7Goose said:


> You might be able to solve your immediate problem by just changing the video output in the TiVo. Instead of using Auto, set it to just a fixed output level like 1080p (and even test 1080i or 720 if the problems are still there with 1080p).
> 
> I know that it hurts (mentally) to not use the highest resolution that your TV supposedly can support, but hey, there ain't no 4K content anyway, so it won't actually look a bit different.


Funny you mention that. I've been playing around with that this morning. I changed my settings to 1080p. Then started watching YouTube videos. The third video went to a blank screen the second it started. Im going to leave it on that setting for a week and see if I have issues with Netflix or TV.

I appreciate your feedback.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## V7Goose (May 28, 2005)

eherbst said:


> I have it in conduit. That still wouldn't change the length of run.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


I do not know the details of just exactly what, where, and how you have your various cables run, but there are many known cases where just having two cables routed too close to each other can cause bad interference problems. I am not personally familiar with any specific problems like that with HDMI, but it is still something to worry about. Personally, when troubleshooting a problem like you have, the very first thing I try is to make sure all the cables are physically moved AWAY from each other!


----------



## V7Goose (May 28, 2005)

The Bolt is a bit funny in how it handles 4K output. I do not know about Netflix, but I have tested and previously reported here that with Amazon, the Bolt will instantly switch to 4K output (if that option is enabled in the video section) as soon as the app is started, and it will insist on outputting 4K signal no matter what bandwidth you have available on your Internet connection or what actual signal Amazon is sending you.

I did a little testing with YouCrud also, and I THINK it actually does change the specific resolution sent to the TV with that app (but I really cannot remember for sure). I think I saw different refresh rates on various video clips, but everything I tested was still showing 2160. Frankly I cannot stomach 99.100% of the garbage on that site, so I just do not use it. Even testing with it makes me bilious.


----------



## dianebrat (Jul 6, 2002)

eherbst said:


> I have it in conduit. That still wouldn't change the length of run.


Nope but it makes it a heck of a lot easier to replace the suspect cable with something that is more future proof.


----------



## eherbst (Mar 10, 2018)

V7Goose said:


> You might be able to solve your immediate problem by just changing the video output in the TiVo. Instead of using Auto, set it to just a fixed output level like 1080p (and even test 1080i or 720 if the problems are still there with 1080p).
> 
> I know that it hurts (mentally) to not use the highest resolution that your TV supposedly can support, but hey, there ain't no 4K content anyway, so it won't actually look a bit different.
> 
> But don't forget to also try each available HDMI port on that TV like I said in my first reply, And just turning off HDR in the TV might also solve your problem.


As an update, I changed my settings from Auto to 1080p. Problem gone. Thank you for the help

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------

